

Inspiring Speech from Jack Dorsey at Startup School 2013 - BaptisteGreve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEQawgkCMOU

======
BaptisteGreve
We are trying to follow his advices at
[http://unimersiv.com](http://unimersiv.com)

